# listens at home but not outside of home



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

Zoey and i have great training sessions at home. She is learning a lot. However when we are over at my girlfriends parents, my mom's, public, etc... she won't even sit for me. What do i do to make her pay attention and listen better when not at home?


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Are you using treats away from home?

Dogs can't generalize like us humans and they don't understand context. Your dog understands sit at home because you have taught it at home. She needs to be taught to sit everywhere. Every different environment is a chance to teach your dog more.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Practice whatever you teach her at home everywhere else. Eg when walking make her sit before you cross the street. Sit before you go into a store. Whatever commands you're working on, practice in other places. Patience, it comes with age and practice.


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I think it may be more my patience than anything.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

6 months is tough age. They need to hear commands and practice obedience in a variety of locations over and over again. Tomorrow they will completely forget what they learned yesterday. Especially when they reach 1 year old, they completely forget everything they've learned so far and you get to start again. Don't give up! Work on it every day. Make it fun and don't get frustrated.


----------



## peacekeeper (Apr 17, 2014)

My pup is the same! She knows her commands at home.. but outside, everything else is more interesting than me.. so she pulls, she doesn't listen at all. I did try using a better treat just for outside when there's distraction or when we're at puppy class. It worked.. although they do have very little attention span (mine is 12 weeks old) so I try not to put too much expectation for now but just keep practicing with her.

I notice that when my tone is happier or lighter, it grabs her attention and she does it right away, but not when i'm gritting my teeth b/c she's ignored me for the last hour at class! 

Funny as my in-laws came over and she tried to get puppy's attention and she kept yelling sit - sit - sit - sit and my pup didn't pay attention at all! :uhoh: So they were like - she really needs lots of training! i just smiled..:


----------



## tony.aantoniou (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi
Your dog does not obey because of the environment change, he is distracted from different people voices e.t.c It's normal. I know it's difficult to train a dog when there are other distraction. Try first the stay command till he is relax. Treats can help a lot in the begging. Merry Christmas


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Very common. Practice, practice, practice. When Sailor was that age, she was perfect at home, brought her to class and acted like she never heard the commands in her life. She was also so busy watching everybody else, half the time she would pay no attention to me.


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

We just finished the beginner class at petsmart and Zoey has learned a lot. She does great with the leave it, off and here command. Still working on the sit, down, wait and drop it commands. Her demeanor has really improved. She is softer with the smaller dogs and doesn't jump as much with new people. I'm really proud of her. 


The one thing that she is doing outside of home is when I tell her to sit, she just backs up. I would reinforce it by putting her butt down after asking multiple times but now she just moves her butt away


----------

